# Mid Motor BRP



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

This is Don's BRP Mid Motor...


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Thank you for posting the pictures. Congraduations on winning the Stock BRP indoor series so early, good show.
My wife made reservations for Chinese NewYears this Friday so I'll have to wait untill the 11th to run 1/12 again.
Thanks again for the posting.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Don send me you email and I will send the pictures...they are large files (5mb each) or I can put them on a CD and give it to you at the next race...


----------



## TheGIMP (Jan 13, 2005)

That's a cool idea....is it better than the stock chassis?


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

I don't believe it is better than the original, but I built it to have something different. The main drawback to my car is the difficulty in changing motors. Other than that drawback I like the way the car handles.


----------

